# Scibor release Lion motif shields and shoulder pads



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Scibor Monstrous Miniatures has released two new conversion kits for 28mm sci-fi miniatures. Both of these kits feature a rather nicely detailed Lion motif. The first is a set of three large shields and the second is a set of 8 armored shoulder pads. Scibor is asking $7.10 for both kits. 


















Some interesting kits.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

The shoulder pads look a little too bulky, but the sheilds are quite nice.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Pads are retarded, would have been better if they removed the horizontal strap and just made the head as though it was coming out of the main pad body. Shields are BA(badass) though.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

His shoulder pads are too bulky though if he made a griffon motif I would be tempted.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i like the shields, but as others say, shoulder pads way too bulky, but quite a good design if the lion faces were on the pad and not that plaque thingy, and why 8??? also as has been said numerous times before too much excess resin to remove, the pouring gates need to be smaller.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

It seems as if he liked wasting resin. Look at the "advert" at the bottom. That is another 2 pads right there.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> It seems as if he liked wasting resin. Look at the "advert" at the bottom. That is another 2 pads right there.


More like a complete other set of 4 if you could what he wastes with the oversized gates... He could litterally cut his costs by at least a third without the silly advert and the too big gates.


----------

